# Java newbie needs help please



## kimmer13 (Nov 28, 2001)

I have a web site, designed by a company that no longer exists, which has a java menu on its page2. I used FTP to download all the pages to my hard drive, and the entire website works great here. I changed web hosts, so uploaded all files to the new host (SBC) with *no changes* to any files. On the new site at SBC, the java powered drop down menu does not appear at all, just a big empty area where you're supposed to see the choices. I have verified several times that all files transferred. SBC wants all files in /webroot directory, but I also had to put them in the main directory for the pics to show up. I am a novice to JAVA, so I didn't know how to change the code to look in the /webroot directory, so putting second copies of all files was just easier for me. I am thinking the JAVA menu may be a similar thing, where I just need it in another directory, but I don't know what directory its looking for. Any help out there?


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

I'm no expert either but could you post the URL of the page in question so that the source code can be viewed? Someone here is more likely to identify what the issue could be.


----------



## kimmer13 (Nov 28, 2001)

sure - www.alphaworkholding.com/page2.htm


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

The problem lay in this area at the bottom of your webpage:
*













First;
lets make sure that you have in your root folder the image named:
menupath.gif 
if not add the relative location to the image. (eg images/menupath.gif)

Second;
In your webfiles and folders look for the external script 'almenu.js' and ensure again that you have the correct relative path to it in the code above. If there is no file called almenu.js in the root directory, then you need to place it there, or change the path of the script above.

Third:
try moving that entire code between your tags and see if the script loads.*


----------



## kimmer13 (Nov 28, 2001)

Sequal7- thanks for the reply. The files menupath.gif and almenu.js are both in the root directory. So I moved the code to between the tags. But cascade menu is still not there. Here is the code for almenu.js, does that help?

//----------DHTML Menu Created using AllWebMenus ver 2.0-#456---------------
var awmMenuName='almenu';
var awmLibraryPath='/./';
var awmImagesPath='/./';
var awmSupported=(navigator.appName + navigator.appVersion.substring(0,1)=="Netscape5" || document.all || document.layers)?1:0;
if (awmAltUrl!='' && !awmSupported) window.location.replace(awmAltUrl);
if (awmSupported){
var awmMenuPath;
if (document.all) mpi=document.all['awmMenuPathImg-almenu'].src;
if (document.layers) mpi=document.images['awmMenuPathImg-almenu'].src;
if (navigator.appName + navigator.appVersion.substring(0,1)=="Netscape5") mpi=document.getElementById('awmMenuPathImg-almenu').src;
awmMenuPath=mpi.substring(0,mpi.length-13);
var nua=navigator.userAgent,scriptNo=(nua.indexOf('Gecko')>-1)?2(document.layers)?3(nua.indexOf('Opera')>-1)?4(nua.indexOf('Mac')>-1)?5:1)));
document.write("<SCRIPT SRC='"+awmMenuPath+awmLibraryPath+"/awmlib"+scriptNo+".js'><\/SCRIPT>");
var n=null;
awmzindex=1000;
}

var awmSubmenusFrame='';
var awmSubmenusFrameOffset;
var awmOptimize=0;
function awmBuildMenu(){
if (awmSupported){
awmImagesColl=['but12a.jpg',150,30,'but12b.jpg',150,30,'but13a.jpg',150,30,'but13b.jpg',150,30,'but14a.jpg',150,30,'but14b.jpg',150,30,'but15a.jpg',150,30,'but15b.jpg',150,30,'but16a.jpg',150,30,'but16b.jpg',150,30];
awmCreateCSS(1,2,1,'#FFFFFF','#FFFFFF',n,'4mm sans-serif',n,'none',2,n,0,4)
awmCreateCSS(0,1,0,n,n,n,n,n,'outset',0,n,0,0);
awmCreateCSS(1,2,1,'#000000',n,n,'4mm sans-serif',n,'none',1,n,0,1)
awmCreateCSS(0,2,1,'#FFFFFF','#000080',n,'4mm sans-serif',n,'none',1,n,0,1)
awmCreateCSS(0,2,1,'#FFFFFF','#408080',n,'4mm sans-serif',n,'none',1,n,0,1)
awmCreateCSS(0,2,1,'#FFFFFF',n,n,'4mm sans-serif',n,'none',1,n,0,1)
awmCreateCSS(1,2,1,'#FFFFFF','#FFFFFF',n,'4mm sans-serif',n,'none',2,n,0,0)
awmCreateCSS(0,1,0,n,'#EFEFEF',n,n,n,'outset',1,'#FF0000',0,0);
awmCreateCSS(1,2,0,'#0000A0',n,n,'3mm Arial',n,'none',1,n,1,1)
awmCreateCSS(0,2,0,'#0000A0','#CFCFCF',n,'bold 3mm Arial',n,'none',1,n,1,1)
var s0=awmCreateMenu(0,0,0,0,1,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,0,n,"",n,1,0,1,0,n,n);
it=s0.addItemWithImages(2,3,4,"","","","",0,1,1,0,0,0,n,n,n,"",n,n,n,n,n);
var s1=it.addSubmenu(0,0,-30,2,0,0,1,7,6,n,"",n,1,0,1,0,n,n);
it=s1.addItem(8,9,9,"&nbsp Alpha-Lift",n,n,"","",n,n,n,"allift.htm",n);
it=s1.addItem(8,9,9,"&nbsp Alpha-Perm",n,n,"","",n,n,n,"alperm.htm",n);
it=s1.addItem(8,9,9,"&nbsp Alpha-Mill",n,n,"","",n,n,n,"almill.htm",n);
it=s1.addItem(8,9,9,"&nbsp Alpha-Mill 1-2-3",n,n,"","",n,n,n,"alpha123.htm",n);
it=s1.addItem(8,9,9,"&nbsp Alpha-Power Mill &nbsp",n,n,"","",n,n,n,"powmill.htm",n);
it=s1.addItem(8,9,9,"&nbsp Alpha-Grind",n,n,"","",n,n,n,"algrind.htm",n);
it=s1.addItem(8,9,9,"&nbsp Alpha-Turn",n,n,"","",n,n,n,"alturn.htm",n);
it=s0.addItemWithImages(2,5,5,"","","","",2,3,3,0,0,0,n,n,n,"",n,n,n,"tech.htm",n);
it=s0.addItemWithImages(2,5,5,"","","","",4,5,5,0,0,0,n,n,n,"",n,n,n,"trade.htm",n);
it=s0.addItemWithImages(2,5,5,"","","","",6,7,7,0,0,0,n,n,n,"",n,n,n,"home.htm",n);
it=s0.addItemWithImages(2,5,5,"","","","",8,9,9,0,0,0,n,n,n,"",n,n,n,"mailto:[email protected]",n);
s0.pm.buildMenu();
}}


----------

